# Tiny white specks - cat flea eggs?



## cowgirl16 (21 December 2017)

I know that the black specks are flea dirts/poo - but what are the tiny white specks the cat leaves behind - eggs?


----------



## HashRouge (21 December 2017)

They can get dandruff, so could be that


----------



## Sussexbythesea (21 December 2017)

If they are like little tiny grains then yes flea eggs.


----------



## cowgirl16 (21 December 2017)

SussexbytheChristmasTree said:



			If they are like little tiny grains then yes flea eggs.
		
Click to expand...

Oh rats. I had a feeling they might be. Time to get busy with the flea comb.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (21 December 2017)

cowgirl16 said:



			Oh rats. I had a feeling they might be. Time to get busy with the flea comb.
		
Click to expand...

Will only be solved by using a spot-on such as Advocate from the vet (flea and worm). Plus wash and/or spray sleeping areas with household flea spray such as Staykill. Make sure well ventilated and areas dry before allowing cats back in. Plenty of hoovering in between.


----------



## GirlFriday (22 December 2017)

Flea comb can help though (with the flea, not the eggs) - reduces the amount of whatever (chemicals/hoovering/etc) else you have to use if you squash a lot of the egg-laying possibilities


----------



## cowgirl16 (22 December 2017)

The little fleabag loves a good grooming. And there's something immensely satisfying about a good squashing session. Can't use spot-on treatments on him - he goes loopy.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 December 2017)

cowgirl16 said:



			The little fleabag loves a good grooming. And there's something immensely satisfying about a good squashing session. Can't use spot-on treatments on him - he goes loopy.
		
Click to expand...

How do you mean he goes loopy? Mine dont like it. I get them when theyre half asleep and then they wake up and act like Im trying to kill them, run around are peed off for a day and then get over it. Combing alone will not get rid of fleas or their eggs. 

Vets will normally offer a free service of applying flea treatments and wormers that youve bought from them by their vet nurses.


----------



## GirlFriday (22 December 2017)

How come people don't use flea collars any more? Haven't had cats for a few years but notice they are out of fashion - and they used to be a valid alternative to the spot on stuff...


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 December 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			How come people don't use flea collars any more? Haven't had cats for a few years but notice they are out of fashion - and they used to be a valid alternative to the spot on stuff...
		
Click to expand...

Fleas have become resistant to lots of pesticides, over the counter stuff including collars is often ineffective. You can buy collars that have good effectiveness from vets but theyre not cheap. I dont like my cats to wear collars as they can get them caught on trees or get their jaw stuck in them.


----------



## GirlFriday (22 December 2017)

Ah, thanks for the info... Normal cat collars always used to have elastic/break point but I can't recall the flea ones doing now you come to mention it.


----------



## tobeeornot (2 January 2019)

Agree on flea collars get useless with time. 




			Will only be solved by using a spot-on such as Advocate from the vet (flea and worm). Plus wash and/or spray sleeping areas with household flea spray such as Staykill. Make sure well ventilated and areas dry before allowing cats back in. Plenty of hoovering in between.
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest using Advocate as a final solution in case of heavy infestation. Washing and spraying sleeping places is also a must in any case. There is an article here that also mentions flea killer drops and anti-flea collars, though haven't tried both, shampoo and prescription pills were always enough here.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (3 January 2019)

tobeeornot said:



			Agree on flea collars get useless with time.



I would suggest using Advocate as a final solution in case of heavy infestation. Washing and spraying sleeping places is also a must in any case. There is an article here that also mentions flea killer drops and anti-flea collars, though haven't tried both, shampoo and prescription pills were always enough here.
		
Click to expand...

Why Advocate as a last resort? Itâ€™s what my vet prescribes routinely.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (4 January 2019)

My cat only ever got fleas, once, in twenty five years of cat ownership, and I had  looked, saw nothing, but the vet found the flea dirt, so I was culpable, not giving the Advocate often enuff as I don't like the idea of chemical traces in the dermis/blood.
My vet practice texts me when kitties need a medication, and I now keep up to date with worm and with fleas.
I'm no expert, I thought kitty picked up fleas which jumped on to the fur.
White eggs, do they move [lice?] I did see a few tiny black things, which were live fleas.
I tried the vet supplied collar, but they no longer recommend it, anyway it disappeared after a week , it cost Â£25!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (4 January 2019)

The vet supplied collars are designed to break though they have no "snap on snap off thing".


----------

